# Anyone else lost their avatar?



## theclaud (4 Jul 2008)

I might be being a bit thick, but I had a custom avatar once, and one day it disappeared from my posts. I figured it was some kind of glitch, so I deleted it in my profile by checking the "do not use an avatar" box, with the intention of uploading it again afterwards. However, the custom avatar/upload option simply disappeared. Has this happened to anyone else? It is, admittedly, not of enormous importance, but I would quite like my pig back...


----------



## mickle (4 Jul 2008)

The Avatar police deemed your avatar offensive to Muslims and deleted it.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> The Avatar police deemed your avatar offensive to Muslims and deleted it.



You might be right. I'm off to Halal Avatars Ltd for a new one...


----------

